# Drunken Shrimp



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Drunken Shrimp

3 tablespoons soy sauce 
2 medium garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
2 large jalapeño peppers, thinly sliced on the bias 
2 tablespoons cilantro, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lime juice 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
4 teaspoons granulated sugar 
12 jumbo shrimp, shelled and deveined 
1 lemongrass stalk, tough outer layer removed and cut into 4 pieces 
1/4 cup vodka 


Place soy sauce, garlic, jalapeños, cilantro, lime juice, oil, and sugar in a shallow pan and stir to combine. 
Add shrimp and lemongrass, and stir to coat. Let marinate for 10 minutes at room temperature. 
Heat a large frying pan over high heat until hot, about 3 minutes. Add shrimp mixture and cook until shrimp are bright pink, 
about 3 minutes. Remove from heat and carefully add vodka. Return the pan to high heat and cook for 1 minute more or until 
the alcohol smell has dissipated. Remove the lemongrass pieces and serve shrimp over steamed rice.


----------

